# Talk About Your Latest Gains!



## Weejee (Sep 27, 2007)

For anyone here who is actively gaining, why don't we broadcast our latest changes?


----------



## Weejee (Sep 27, 2007)

Today I think I saw the shadow of a new bulge forming on my right side. Side bulges-eh. But widening is a part of the feel too. And I definitely feel something new there!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 27, 2007)

I gained 6 lbs in less than a week. Damn party weekends !!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 27, 2007)

My scale won't register my weight on one alone. So with the help from a visiting friend the other week, we put two scales together and added the two up. It actually worked.  I had not weighed myself in months, but the gain was about 30 lbs.  Happy Sasha.


----------



## Fatassmelissa (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, since i have no feeder anymore, i don't gain as much usually but in the last month i gained 40lbs!, so now i'm up to 413lbs!
x


----------



## Aurora (Sep 27, 2007)

After a couple of care packages from a certain Sam (thanks Sam!) that I've mostly consumed over the last week my scale registered over 360. My actual weight the next morning was 357 or so, but that was still a gain of almost a pound a day. 

I'm trying to keep an eye out for new stretch marks. I haven't had any new ones in a long time. I'm definitely feeling bigger though!


----------



## Tanicarl (Sep 27, 2007)

About the past two weeks I have been eating out everyday (fast food mostly) and having extravagent desserts every night. I haven't weighed since last friday but I was 294 then, up from 290. I have noticed new stretch marks and I feel bigger and my clothes feel tighter so if I had to guess I probaly put on another 2 or 3 pounds easy. This is all the more exciting because I'll be breaking the 300 pound mark, I know it's not a big deal but, for me it is! :eat1:


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 27, 2007)

My appetite et al kind of dipped as I lost 4 lbs to 231.
May go up again but not sure for now.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 27, 2007)

i'm up to 229. i'm really excited because my arms are starting to fill out :wubu: AND i can pinch my cheeks a lot now


----------



## sangeluna (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi, I’m Henna and I’m new to this board. 

At the beginning of spring 2006, I weighed about 155 (the highest I’ve ever weighed), but I was sick for several months and lost 18 pounds. Since the New year, I wanted to gain back to a healthier weight (I’m 5’8” and muscular). So I gained back a few over the spring, and hovered around 140 all summer. But I’ve always preferred a softer, more cushioned physique, so about three weeks ago, I decided to start gaining again and have put on about 7 pounds since. I hope to gain 25 to 30 more, before the end of this year.


----------



## _broshe_ (Sep 28, 2007)

sangeluna said:


> Hi, Im Henna and Im new to this board.
> 
> At the beginning of spring 2006, I weighed about 155 (the highest Ive ever weighed), but I was sick for several months and lost 18 pounds. Since the New year, I wanted to gain back to a healthier weight (Im 58 and muscular). So I gained back a few over the spring, and hovered around 140 all summer. But Ive always preferred a softer, more cushioned physique, so about three weeks ago, I decided to start gaining again and have put on about 7 pounds since. I hope to gain 25 to 30 more, before the end of this year.



good luck henna

most recenly, i've been on a down spiral (damed cows are to fast) ive lost about 20 lbs this summer (I was at 250 or so)


----------



## MickRidem (Sep 28, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i'm up to 229. i'm really excited because my arms are starting to fill out :wubu: AND i can pinch my cheeks a lot now



Just reading that made me excited for you!


----------



## GPL (Sep 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> My scale won't register my weight on one alone. So with the help from a visiting friend the other week, we put two scales together and added the two up. It actually worked.  I had not weighed myself in months, but the gain was about 30 lbs.  Happy Sasha.



You are wonderful!:wubu:


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Sep 28, 2007)

Over the past few weeks I've gained about 15 pounds. My belly is starting to jiggle when I walked which makes me seriously excited. At my current gaining rate of two pounds a week I'll reach my weight goal in no time.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been stuck at 190 for the longest I keep eating all the sugar I can get my fingers on but I'm not puting on more weight but my weight fluctuates so I may be 190 one day and then 193 the next so yeah but I"m happy that I'm gaining weight I love being a 14 but I'd like to be a size 10 thats a good size and you're still considered big boned if you're a size 10 because its not considered compatiable to any of the other sizes such as sizes 2-8 I hate those sizes


----------



## Leonard (Oct 1, 2007)

Um, Hottest Thread Ever?


----------



## Ivy (Oct 1, 2007)

Tanicarl said:


> This is all the more exciting because I'll be breaking the 300 pound mark, I know it's not a big deal but, for me it is! :eat1:



hitting 300 is totally a big deal! when i finally hit it i was so excited! and rightfully so!


----------



## Russell Williams (Oct 1, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> I've been stuck at 190 for the longest I keep eating all the sugar I can get my fingers on but I'm not puting on more weight but my weight fluctuates so I may be 190 one day and then 193 the next so yeah but I"m happy that I'm gaining weight I love being a 14 but I'd like to be a size 10 thats a good size and you're still considered big boned if you're a size 10 because its not considered compatiable to any of the other sizes such as sizes 2-8 I hate those sizes



The unfortunate reality seems to be that for most people, if you want to gain weight, go on a weight loss diet and lose 10 or 20 lbs. Then eat what you want and gain 15 to 30 lbs. Many people who did not want to gain weight found, to their displeasure, that this worked well for them.

Russell


----------



## biackrlng (Oct 1, 2007)

Sasha,
that is soooo exciting I wish I was there to see 

tell us what are you up to now?? Any goals or whatever happens happens


----------



## GPL (Oct 1, 2007)

Ivy said:


> hitting 300 is totally a big deal! when i finally hit it i was so excited! and rightfully so!



You are a good girl


----------



## jarhead78 (Oct 2, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i'm up to 229. i'm really excited because my arms are starting to fill out :wubu: AND i can pinch my cheeks a lot now



Oh wow! 229!:wubu: :eat2: keep up the good work you beautiful woman!:smitten:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 2, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i'm up to 229. i'm really excited because my arms are starting to fill out :wubu: AND i can pinch my cheeks a lot now



Woot for the cheeks!


----------



## Tanicarl (Oct 2, 2007)

Ivy said:


> hitting 300 is totally a big deal! when i finally hit it i was so excited! and rightfully so!



Thanks Ivy, I am really excited the question is where I will go from there , lol.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 3, 2007)

I do declare I'm at 205; thus, my Freshman 15 and my Sophomore 15 have combined to form the Froshmore 30, aka Voltron. 

Anyway, the cafeteria's been very good to me this year. What I wanna know is: How do more people not expand to large proportions by the time they hit graduation? I'm finding it exceedingly easy.


----------



## sangeluna (Oct 4, 2007)

sangeluna said:


> I ... hovered around 140 all summer. But ... about three weeks ago, I decided to start gaining again and have put on about 7 pounds since. I hope to gain 25 to 30 more, before the end of this year.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well, as it turns out, I was wrong when I posted about how much Id gained since the first week of September: I got on the scale the next morning (Friday) and discovered that Id only gained 4 lbs, not 7, since I forgot that I tend to lose about 3 lbs over night.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, I gained at least 7 pounds in under a week... and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Aurora (Oct 4, 2007)

This is such an encouraging thread. Thank you everyone! I'm still right around 360, and I'm thinking I'd like to be 370 by the end of the year and hold steady there for a while.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 4, 2007)

So, I'm one of those people who doesn't really notice their gains until they're smacked in the face with it. I think I mentioned this in another thread.

Anyway, yesterday was my first day back to school for the new quarter since I was sick on Monday. 

First, I had to go to see my adviser and I went to sit in the chair in her office and my ass would not fit. I literally couldn't squeeze myself down enough to get into it. When I went to her about a month ago to register, I fit. It was super tight, but I could get into the chair. This time, not at all.

Then, I go to class. All of my classes last quarter were in computer labs, design labs, and art labs. So the chairs were all big, armless, computer rolly chairs. I haven't had a class in a lecture hall in over 4 months.. and oh, about 60 pounds. Well, 2 of my classes are in lecture halls and they all have what i always thought were pretty decent sized chairs with metal arm rests. I got to class yesterday and found a seat and pretty much just kinda plopped down. Ouch! I hit the sides of my hips on the armrests and then slid in. The sides of my hips poured out around the bar and the corner of my belly kinda perched on top of the armrest. The last time I sat in those chairs, I fit in them. Infact, I had room left over! It wasn't even close to being a tight fit.. now, I barely fit. 

After school I went to Nordstrom to do some window shopping as my birthday is coming up. I usually can fit into anything there in a 24, even though I'm a 26 and sometimes a 28 everywhere else. Every dress that I tried on was being totally stretched to the max. I did find a coat that fit, which was great. But nothing else did. Even the dress I almost bought last month that was still there and marked down now no longer fit me. I was pretty shocked. I really hadn't realized how big I've gotten.

After shopping came dinner. I stopped in Chipotle since I haven't been there in forever. I get my burrito and go to my usual booth near the window (the only one in the entire restaurant that I get decent cell phone reception in) . And the booth seemed quite a bit smaller than the last time I was there. I used to have an inch or so of room between my belly and the table.. Now my belly touches the table and even spills out on top of it. Pretty much the hottest part of my day. haha

I guess I'm finally starting to realize just how big I am actually getting.. and I really, really like it. A lot.  

(How the heck did this get so long?! sorry guys!)


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 4, 2007)

Ivy said:


> So, I'm one of those people who doesn't really notice their gains until they're smacked in the face with it. I think I mentioned this in another thread.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday was my first day back to school for the new quarter since I was sick on Monday.
> 
> ...




hot hot hottie hot hot hot hot. good Lord, that's hot.

i gained 10 lbs in like a week about 2 weeks ago, then got strep last week and lost 11. imagine that. im back up to i think 153...we'll see how long this lasts.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 4, 2007)

Ivy, you and I HAVE to get together some time. Have to have to. We think alike. XD Awesome post, rep coming your way.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 4, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> hot hot hottie hot hot hot hot. good Lord, that's hot.



hahahaha! thank youuuu


----------



## Ivy (Oct 4, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Ivy, you and I HAVE to get together some time. Have to have to. We think alike. XD Awesome post, rep coming your way.



yay! thank you for the rep! that'd be fun!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ivy said:


> So, I'm one of those people who doesn't really notice their gains until they're smacked in the face with it. I think I mentioned this in another thread.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday was my first day back to school for the new quarter since I was sick on Monday.
> 
> ...



Wish I was in THAT class!


----------



## GPL (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivy said:


> So, I'm one of those people who doesn't really notice their gains until they're smacked in the face with it. I think I mentioned this in another thread.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday was my first day back to school for the new quarter since I was sick on Monday.
> 
> ...



Ivy, you are the hottest thing that ever happened to Dimensions:wubu: 
The world would look much better with more girls like you!:batting: 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Tychondarova (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivy said:


> So, I'm one of those people who doesn't really notice their gains until they're smacked in the face with it. I think I mentioned this in another thread.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday was my first day back to school for the new quarter since I was sick on Monday.
> 
> ...



:shocked: 

-Ty


----------



## biackrlng (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivy,
I am just catching up here on this thread All I can say IS WOW that is one hot story and true to boot I may have missed it but do you have some older pics to your most recent to see the magnificient difference

anxiously waiting 

[email protected]:wubu: 



Ivy said:


> So, I'm one of those people who doesn't really notice their gains until they're smacked in the face with it. I think I mentioned this in another thread.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday was my first day back to school for the new quarter since I was sick on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## GPL (Oct 5, 2007)

biackrlng said:


> Ivy,
> I am just catching up here on this thread All I can say IS WOW that is one hot story and true to boot I may have missed it but do you have some older pics to your most recent to see the magnificient difference
> 
> anxiously waiting
> ...



You need to sign up to Ivy's site (www.hotfattygirl.com)
All I can say is, that your dollars are worth spent.
Ivy is a doll and her pictures and videos are just as awesome as the lady herself:wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 6, 2007)

thank you! i should have some good comparison stuff i'll be posting around dimensions this weekend.



biackrlng said:


> Ivy,
> I am just catching up here on this thread All I can say IS WOW that is one hot story and true to boot I may have missed it but do you have some older pics to your most recent to see the magnificient difference
> 
> anxiously waiting
> ...


----------



## Ivy (Oct 6, 2007)

GPL said:


> Ivy, you are the hottest thing that ever happened to Dimensions:wubu:
> The world would look much better with more girls like you!:batting:
> 
> Bellyrubs,
> GPL.



hahaa, i don't know about all that GPL. i think the world has plenty of very beautiful and very unique girls who are perfect as they are. lol the world is better like that!

but thank you, you are very sweet.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 7, 2007)

After reading that, I have decided I must work harder to find employment so that I might afford a paysite subscription.

@[email protected] MUST BUY!!!


----------



## sangeluna (Oct 11, 2007)

I went to the doctor on Monday for a minor complaint, and through the whole appointment kept wondering if she would comment on my 12 lbs gain, since I was last in her office, back in June. Finally, to put my mind at rest, I called attention to the gain and asked, "Is that something to be concerned about?” and she said, “No, I though you were too skinny before.” I was :shocked: and then 

What amazed me about this was that back in June, my BMI was about 21 (2.5 points higher than “underweight” and 4 points lower than “overweight”, which I thought was totally healthy. The only explanation for this, I guess that I might have more muscle than I'd thought. I lift weights three days a week and am pretty strong, but I've never thought I looked like a body builder (on the other hand, that may be because I'm a redhead and I can't tan).

Now my BMI is 23, which would normally be 2 points below the “overweight” range. But since 21 is “underweight” on me, I suppose that I would have to have a BMI of at least 27.5, to qualify as “overweight”.

Anyhow, since I posted a week ago, I’ve only managed to gain ONE lousy pound! This, despite baking and eating two large batches of cookies on top of my maintenance-level Caloric intake. I think my metabolism has increased, which is really a good thing, since I never had much energy before. But it’ll make getting fat even harder than it was before.

On the up side (pun not intended), at least my measurements are a bit bigger: I gained an inch in the bust, an inch in the waist and an inch and a half in the thickest part of my hips. I am not sure how this is even possible, given a gain of only one pound, but maybe some of the weight I gained last week was still being digested and deposited over the next 48 hours. In any case, now I can finally pinch slightly more than an inch on the front of my belly, but the skin over my ribs and over the fronts of my iliac crests is still too thin and my bones are still visible. It’s nice to have a perkier bust and a slightly rounder butt than I had a month ago. 

At this rate, I don’t know if I'll can get to 160 by Halloween, after all, so I’ll just have to be patient, I guess

Henna


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't fit in the desks we have that well anymore... I have to turn to make sure I can fit... But the weird thing is that I'm wondering if this gaining I'm doing is the right thing... I mean, I really want to, but I don't want to...


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just hit 171 lbs! That's not alot but I've managed to exceed my weight goal which was something I didn't think I'd do. Now all I have to do is figure out where to go from here.


----------



## sangeluna (Oct 12, 2007)

bmann0413 said:


> I can't fit in the desks we have that well anymore... I have to turn to make sure I can fit... But the weird thing is that I'm wondering if this gaining I'm doing is the right thing... I mean, I really want to, but I don't want to...



I wondered about that, too, when I made the decision to gain. For me, it's mainly a matter of staying healthy. I would stop if I thought that my health was in danger. There are other considerations, though, like clothes, family reactions, and physical comfort. That last one has to do with how I feel, being in a bigger body. I know that I don't feel comfortable in a skinny body, but I don't know how big I'll have to get, to feel just right. I'm not gaining, to please anyone else (not even my boy friend, though he doesn't mind me gaining), I just want to feel more comfortable in physical space.

Henna


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 12, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I guess I'm finally starting to realize just how big I am actually getting.. and I really, really like it. A lot.
> 
> (How the heck did this get so long?! sorry guys!)



Are you kidding? You're like the Garrison Keiller of BBWs. You could talk all day about your gaining exploits and have my attention.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 14, 2007)

So I had a wonderful feederism-filled weekend, and I can proudly proclaim my scale read 370 this morning.  Of course my exact body weight is probably a little bit less, but I'm damn close. I think I might rest easy at this point for a while. I've outgrown a good portion of my wardrobe as it is! Popped some buttons too. Fun stuff. 

~Aurora


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 14, 2007)

Aurora said:


> So I had a wonderful feederism-filled weekend, and I can proudly proclaim my scale read 370 this morning.  Of course my exact body weight is probably a little bit less, but I'm damn close. I think I might rest easy at this point for a while. I've outgrown a good portion of my wardrobe as it is! Popped some buttons too. Fun stuff.
> 
> ~Aurora



Sounds great to me, Aurora... 

Just making yourself look good for me... I mean, everyone...

As for me... I think I gained some more since 2XL shirts are starting to look a bit small on me... and my tummy is really squishy now...


----------



## Foolish Fool (Oct 19, 2007)

Aurora said:


> So I had a wonderful feederism-filled weekend, and I can proudly proclaim my scale read 370 this morning.



no kidding?!
that is fantastic! i'm super happy for you! (and happy for me, cuz then that means i get to see your progress in pic/vid form.  ) glad to hear you are acheiving your dreams! continued success!


----------



## Weejee (Oct 19, 2007)

[
Altogether, Ive gained an inch on my chest and hips, and 4 inches on my waist. And my belly is starting to poke out above my pants (sorry dont have a camera or Id show yall).


That's a quote from Sangeluna.

Boy am I jealous! For every ounce I gain on my belly, I must gain THREE on my hips and butt. Who gives a dang about hips and butt? I always had a big fat butt and hips, even when my weight was average!

Grrrrr!


----------



## Aurora (Oct 19, 2007)

Lots of people care about hips and butt Weejee! Some even prefer it. 

Latest news with me isn't much different, but I will throw out that I've outgrown most of my wardrobe. I've been wearing 2x shirts since my early highschool days, and now 2x is getting pretty darn tight, and short. They don't cover my belly if I "let it all hang out." Time to go shopping soon methinks! A close friend also bought me a few pairs of jeans, size 32 so I've got some growing room lol. They're loose but they fit great with a belt. I'm looking forward to having to put those notches further and further out. 

~Aurora


----------



## sangeluna (Oct 20, 2007)

A week and a half ago, I wrote:
Altogether, Ive gained an inch on my chest and hips, and 4 inches on my waist. And my belly is starting to poke out above my pants (sorry dont have a camera or Id show yall).

Then Weejee wrote:


Weejee said:


> Boy am I jealous! For every ounce I gain on my belly, I must gain THREE on my hips and butt. Who gives a dang about hips and butt? I always had a big fat butt and hips, even when my weight was average!
> 
> Grrrrr!



Dont knock it, Weej: gaining on the hips and butt means you still have a figure. And anyway, its healthier than gaining on the belly (unless the belly gain is mainly subcutaneous fat and your knees are really strong).

The issue of where I gain is something thats concerned me, too, in that I was hoping to gain a little more in my bust than I have so far. I still want to have a figure, as I gain.

My scale was on the blink today (one of those electronic ones that need the battery replaced once in a while), so I replaced it this afternoon, and Ill weigh in the morning right after I wake up.

That said, as of this morning, Im now up another inch in the bust, another 2 in the hips, and negative-one in my belly -- Im not sure I measured my belly properly, last week. :doh: I try to measure an inch above the navel, and stand in front of the mirror, so I can see if the tape is riding up my back. But it doesnt matter, as my belly is generally rolier than it was last week, and my size-12 jeans are finally getting a little tight, especially when Im sitting down! So I count that as progress. 

Luv,
Henna


----------



## jello4me (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats wejee - Nothing wrong with expanding hips and butt - I prefer belly fat on a woman but keep eating, good things come to those who stuff.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Oct 26, 2007)

Weejee said:


> Boy am I jealous! For every ounce I gain on my belly, I must gain THREE on my hips and butt. Who gives a dang about hips and butt? I always had a big fat butt and hips, even when my weight was average!
> 
> Grrrrr!



Lots of people care about hips and butt. Some people (like me) even prefer them over belly fat.


----------



## thepiscn (Oct 26, 2007)

sangeluna said:


> A week and a half ago, I wrote:
> Altogether, Ive gained an inch on my chest and hips, and 4 inches on my waist. And my belly is starting to poke out above my pants (sorry dont have a camera or Id show yall).
> 
> Then Weejee wrote:
> ...



Your killin me Henna :-D


----------



## Weejee (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you to all you sweet people who said the butt and hip gains were not so bad. You made me fel better. I always hated being a "pear" but now I feel okay, knowing not everyone thinks the body type hideous

Once I lost a ton of weight trying to get rid of the pear shape. it didn't work. I was a 4 on top and a 6 on bottom. Can't "win!":doh:

Luv, Weej


----------



## zonker (Oct 30, 2007)

Aurora said:


> This is such an encouraging thread. Thank you everyone! I'm still right around 360, and I'm thinking I'd like to be 370 by the end of the year and hold steady there for a while.



This thread is definitely encouraging.

I've been at a plateau for a while, but this thread is making me awfully hungry... 

:eat1:

:eat2:

:eat1:

:eat2:


----------



## Aurora (Oct 30, 2007)

zonker said:


> This thread is definitely encouraging.
> 
> I've been at a plateau for a while, but this thread is making me awfully hungry...
> 
> ...



Funny you quoted me on that particular statement Zonker. Seems I've hit 370 a bit earlier than planned. Going with the flow now, eating what I want. If I gain more, s'all good. If I don't, s'all good too. I feel great and that's what matters. 

And I agree. This thread does make me hungry.

~Aurora


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

I have to say a year ago I was 206 lbs my smallest and I got on the scale here the other day I am 268 lbs. I got tired of listening to my husband saying I was wasting away so now I have gained 62 lbs in a year......... Good thing I have 10 sizes of clothes to fit into. I have clothes ranging from size 14-28+ so still a bit of room for a few more lbs.


----------



## Weejee (Jul 18, 2008)

I was here last October, I think. Since then, I gained 10 pounds. That's my usual pace: a pound a month. Last two weeks, however, we've been going out for ice cream every day, and I noticed some new pudge growing around my middle. Yay!




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## eyesforyou (Jul 18, 2008)

sangeluna said:


> Dont knock it, Weej: gaining on the hips and butt means you still have a figure. And anyway, its healthier than gaining on the belly (unless the belly gain is mainly subcutaneous fat and your knees are really strong).



You are very knowledgeable about the ins and outs of fat and what is healthy and what isn't. Kudos. Any subcutaneous fat is a good thing though, unlike visceral it can actually help prevent diabetes, heart disease, etc.


----------



## pudgy (Jul 20, 2008)

This thread should have never have died. Anyway,

This summer has not been a gaining summer. I've lost 10 pounds!  But school and the cafeteria starts again in a month...wish me luck!


----------



## chris400 (Jul 20, 2008)

I started to regain last April, I was at 295. I just reached 350 eat1 this weekend and want to reach 400 by the end of the year.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 24, 2008)

I've gained 18 pounds since June 8!
I even got some nice new stretch marks to prove it!

I don't think it was my eating really...I just got lazy.

Although the 8 cream horns I ate last night,prolly didn't "help" the matter.


----------



## Tychondarova (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I thought I had almost reached my goal of 260 (and was at 250), when I found out that my scale was in dire need of caliberation, putting me then at about 220.

But I am not 222, since like the first week of July. My belly is getting BIG.

I love this thread

-Ty


----------



## Paquito (Jul 25, 2008)

Just found this thread, so I'm excited to become a part of it.

Been actively gaining for about a since Last January, when I was at the skin and bones 161 pounds. I would have to guess that I have managed to put on about 435-50 pounds since then, would love to check it put I have no scale . I can definetely tell that I have put on alot of weight, my bellys getting big and a starting overhang, and I'm getting a good amount of cellulite on my thunder thighs and big butt.

Better get back to eating! :eat1:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 25, 2008)

Weejee said:


> I was here last October, I think. Since then, I gained 10 pounds. That's my usual pace: a pound a month. Last two weeks, however, we've been going out for ice cream every day, and I noticed some new pudge growing around my middle. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About a week late for this. Congrats Weej, your belly is so very cute! Makes me all warm and fuzzy, like I want to curl up and purrr. :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 25, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Just found this thread, so I'm excited to become a part of it.
> 
> Been actively gaining for about a since Last January, when I was at the skin and bones 161 pounds. I would have to guess that I have managed to put on about 435-50 pounds since then, would love to check it put I have no scale . I can definetely tell that I have put on alot of weight, my bellys getting big and a starting overhang, and I'm getting a good amount of cellulite on my thunder thighs and big butt.
> 
> Better get back to eating! :eat1:



Huh? You put on 435 pounds in a year? :huh:


----------



## braindeadhead (Jul 25, 2008)

I htink its 45 to 50 lbs.... otherwise they have accomplished a feat not possible in most works of fiction.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 25, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I've gained 18 pounds since June 8!
> I even got some nice new stretch marks to prove it!
> 
> I don't think it was my eating really...I just got lazy.
> ...



postbeforenafterpixkthanx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Just found this thread, so I'm excited to become a part of it.
> 
> Been actively gaining for about a since Last January, when I was at the skin and bones 161 pounds. I would have to guess that I have managed to put on about 435-50 pounds since then, would love to check it put I have no scale . I can definetely tell that I have put on alot of weight, my bellys getting big and a starting overhang, and I'm getting a good amount of cellulite on my thunder thighs and big butt.
> 
> Better get back to eating! :eat1:



I am posting this picture as proof that I tried like hell to rep you for your new avatar message  
I am going to have to owe it to you babe :bow: 

View attachment untitled.JPG


----------



## GordoNegro (Jul 27, 2008)

Tetter-tottering between 249-250 presently, was 253 a few weeks ago and dipped to 238. Though just increasingly on my mind each passing day.


----------



## evabb78 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am almost at 340. And my belly is oh so soft.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 8, 2008)

evabb78 said:


> I am almost at 340. And my belly is oh so soft.




sounds cute, BTW, your cartoon image is very cute also.


----------



## sangeluna (Aug 13, 2008)

I know I'm responding to this a bit late (I've been sick for the past month):



eyesforyou said:


> You are very knowledgeable about the ins and outs of fat and what is healthy and what isn't. Kudos. Any subcutaneous fat is a good thing though, unlike visceral it can actually help prevent diabetes, heart disease, etc.



Thank you! :bow:

I'll be posting a more recent account of my gaining (or lack thereof, lately) saga later tomorrow, er _today_ (now that it's way past midnight, and it's _already_ tomorrow ^_~), time permitting. 

Hugs,
Henna ^_^


----------



## shygirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I haven't really been 'intentionally' gaining, but I think that my freshman year of college was good to me. Last September, I was probably at about 195 (and even lower at 183 May '07 from a diet I was on, and eventually got fed up with), and now, I'm hovering somewhere between 210-215. Most of it goes to my thighs, and not hardly enough to my belly. I just want it to hang! Haha. It's almost there, I guess, but I'm not sure how much more I can gain before my mom (I'm not worried about my dad, because he's a big guy) says something to me.

Oh well. College is starting up again in a couple of weeks, so we'll just have to let that run its course!


----------



## Tad (Aug 18, 2008)

shygirl said:


> I haven't really been 'intentionally' gaining, but I think that my freshman year of college was good to me. Last September, I was probably at about 195 (and even lower at 183 May '07 from a diet I was on, and eventually got fed up with), and now, I'm hovering somewhere between 210-215. Most of it goes to my thighs, and not hardly enough to my belly. I just want it to hang! Haha. It's almost there, I guess, but I'm not sure how much more I can gain before my mom (I'm not worried about my dad, because he's a big guy) says something to me.
> 
> Oh well. College is starting up again in a couple of weeks, so we'll just have to let that run its course!



It depends on your height and build, of course, but I expect you are a fair ways from having your belly hang. But big thighs are marvelous in their own way  The one drawback being that maybe it is harder to spot the guys checking them out, because they are more apt to be behind you than in front of you like they would be checking out your belly.

Anyway, have fun in the new year at college! I'm guessing from what you said that you are living away from home for that, so away from maternal eyes for a bit?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 18, 2008)

Here's kind of a doofus story. I was weighed maybe a year and a half ago and was 403. Then sometime earlier this year I was weighed at my doctor's office and the scale said 376. I was shocked. I hadn't been trying to lose weight and had never lost that much weight in all the years of my life combined. I went again a month and a half later and it said 364. I was horrified, thought I might be sick.

Then I went a week and a half ago. The scale wobbled and wiggled finally settling on 489. Seemed fishy to me so when the nurse left I weighed myself on it again and it said 376. Clearly there's something wrong with this scale.

I finally broke down and bought my own brand spankin' new digital scale, something I vowed I would never ever own. It's one of those talking scales that goes up to 550 pounds. For the whole of my life I've put on maybe ten pounds each year. The moment I got it home I got on it. I'm 41 years old and the scale said in a pleasant female voice, "413 pounds." I'm right on schedule, possibly even a little behind. I better get crackin', I'm going to be 42 next month. :shocked:


----------



## Tad (Aug 18, 2008)

Lilly;

Phew! I'm glad you sorted out that mystery! You might want to let your doctor's office know that their scale is wonky too. 

I'm also glad that you are 'right on schedule'


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 18, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Here's kind of a doofus story. I was weighed maybe a year and a half ago and was 403. Then sometime earlier this year I was weighed at my doctor's office and the scale said 376. I was shocked. I hadn't been trying to lose weight and had never lost that much weight in all the years of my life combined. I went again a month and a half later and it said 364. I was horrified, thought I might be sick.
> 
> Then I went a week and a half ago. The scale wobbled and wiggled finally settling on 489. Seemed fishy to me so when the nurse left I weighed myself on it again and it said 376. Clearly there's something wrong with this scale.
> 
> I finally broke down and bought my own brand spankin' new digital scale, something I vowed I would never ever own. It's one of those talking scales that goes up to 550 pounds. For the whole of my life I've put on maybe ten pounds each year. The moment I got it home I got on it. I'm 41 years old and the scale said in a pleasant female voice, "413 pounds." I'm right on schedule, possibly even a little behind. I better get crackin', I'm going to be 42 next month. :shocked:



Damn scales! Oh well, least this one should last you for 14 more years if my calculations are correct about the 10 lbs per year thing ;-)


----------



## Curious Jane (Aug 23, 2008)

My belly always sticks out when I eat a lot, but recently I noticed it's been sticking out ALL THE TIME! Even when I'm hungry and haven't eaten a thing...I mean, I can still suck it in, but if I relax I've got a tummy.

My boyfriend calls it a "starter belly"...


----------



## cetriz (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm 120 and i've gained about 5 bls. in the last 2.5 weeks. 125 is the biggest i've ever been.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 28, 2008)

cetriz said:


> i'm 120 and i've gained about 5 bls. in the last 2.5 weeks. 125 is the biggest i've ever been.



Wow, you must be hella cute cetriz. Congrats!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 28, 2008)

I've finally broken the 200 barrier, my current weight is 207! I'm pretty excited, I've hit a milestone


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, I had a goal of reaching 250 lbs. by 2009... and made it four months early. It's been kind of overwhelming, for some time I was averaging three pounds per week. I've had to retire most of the pants I owned before June. And it's only encouraged me to go further. If it were possible to swoon over oneself, that is what I have been doing.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2008)

I've gained 11 pounds in the last two weeks, putting me at 211. Looks like my bodys finally catching up with my eating habits.
I wonder what I'll be a the end of the year


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I've gained 11 pounds in the last two weeks, putting me at 211. Looks like my bodys finally catching up with my eating habits.
> I wonder what I'll be a the end of the year



Does this mean that your cheesecake got bigger? :batting:


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean that your cheesecake got bigger? :batting:



As a matte of fact, it has


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

This is one heckuva time for me to be out of rep, Big Boy


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is one heckuva time for me to be out of rep, Big Boy



Well you'll just have to make up for it later, won't ya? 

another thread hijacked by cheesecake!.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Well you'll just have to make up for it later, won't ya?
> 
> another thread hijacked by cheesecake!.



I always love having something to look forward to.....


----------



## Weejee (Jun 20, 2009)

I gained 3-5 lbs this spring, depending what scale you use. I had lost 3 pounds in November. Then it came back this spring after I ate lots of greasy food. And this time it all went to my belly. I'd lose another five if I could regain it in the belly! Good eatin'! 

View attachment Fat-n-Jolly-1.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 20, 2009)

Weejee said:


> I gained 3-5 lbs this spring, depending what scale you use. I had lost 3 pounds in November. Then it came back this spring after I ate lots of greasy food. And this time it all went to my belly. I'd lose another five if I could regain it in the belly! Good eatin'!



good job!! keep trying!


----------



## hamburger_helper (Sep 19, 2009)

i have been in full-force gaining mode since the beginning of 2009 and so far i have packed on 60 pounds. i literally eat ALL THE TIME. it has gotten to the point where i feel hungry if i go more than 2 hours without eating, which is definitely helping my gain. ultimately im looking toward reaching 400, im hoping within the next 3 years.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 19, 2009)

I doubt that you LITERALLY eat all the time. Unless you eat 24 hours a day, awake or a sleep, you are guilty of abusing the word "literally".


----------



## Tracii (Sep 19, 2009)

Its been such a rollercoaster for the last 2 years getting scared if I gained 5 or 10 lbs then finally my weight crept up slowly and I hit 200 lbs and found I actually liked it this time as opposed to last time.
Maybe having a positive attitude and wanting to gain makes the whole fat experience better.
So I just enjoyed my self induljence and thought heck why not I feel good about my body so lets see what happens.Content, happy and eating a lot and having a good binge every now and then has been so much pleasure for me anyway.
So I had my yearly exam last monday and there was no fanfare from the nurse when I got on the scale.I looked down at the chart as she wrote the number down (I didn't want to come out and ask her for fear of her saying something) and she had written down 310 and yes I was excited to see that number.
Of cousre my Dr.had to mention that I had gained quite a bit over the last 3 years and she wanted to know why and if I was having any problems at work or stressful situations at home.
all the test results were good and in the normal range.
She wants me to go on a diet and try to loose 100 lbs.Ain't gonna happen.LOL


----------



## DISPATCHER1673 (Sep 20, 2009)

wow thats great Tracii !!!!!!! hope you keep enjoying yourself


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 9, 2009)

GordoNegro said:


> Tetter-tottering between 249-250 presently, was 253 a few weeks ago and dipped to 238. Though just increasingly on my mind each passing day.



Nearly 15 months later, I reached my highest ever 260-261 last week but dipped, to 257 though at 259 now.
Not sure if or when I would see 238 again, sensing I will most likely see 268 before that happens.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 10, 2009)

Gordo that me as well when I gain some I always lose some of it too.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 10, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Gordo that me as well when I gain some I always lose some of it too.



True indeed, I'm just feeling a spurt coming on after 2 mcdonalds meals yesterday; I weighed at 265 though sensing and still feeling the 4-5lbs of food at this time.
Not sure if I will dip to 260 or 257 next week, but time will tell.


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Oct 15, 2009)

well i dont remember if i posted on this one before but here it goes.
first of all i have alot more stretchmarks on my sides im definitely getting wider and rounder, my face is fuller and fatter than ever before, and i think im finally getting really out of shape.
i used to be able to fit into a 34 less than 4 months ago but now i definitely have to wear a 36 or sometimes even a 36 dosent fit. im a 38 oficailly but i cant wait to grow out of those to.
i think i can call myself fat


----------



## Weirdo890 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, I went to the doctor a few weeks ago, and found out that I had only gained two pounds since the last time I saw her (about may of LAST YEAR). I'm 300 lbs. give or take. That really surprised me. I thought I weighed much more than that. However, I'm going to need to be god. I'm going in around Christmas to get a blood test and see if I have diabetes. There's ahistory of it in my family.


----------



## hela90 (Oct 17, 2009)

im down to 120!


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Oct 21, 2009)

You have to be up front and forward with your doctor....be like look I am not really into weight loss at this time. It really helps them to know what you are going to do, arent going to do, and what medications need to be prescribed.

I probably put years onto my life my simply saying I wont do this, because they put me on BP meds so early, it probably saved my heart from dying at 40, hopefully I can get to 60-70. Id be happy then. 

I wont lose weight, and they need to realize this.


----------

